# why do people wear cycling caps under their helmets?



## bluezelos (24 Jun 2019)

Is it a fashion statement, or is it as a cycling aid?


----------



## User6179 (24 Jun 2019)

Baldies


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jun 2019)

Stop sweat, stops sunburn, keeps rain of your face, keeps you warm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Stop sweat, stops sunburn, keeps rain of your face, keeps you warm.



Keeps the setting sun out of eyes as well. (We really do have a sun, we just tend to forget.)


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Jun 2019)

I find it useful at stopping the flys and midges irritating my head. I've got my hair really short and my helmet doesn't have a mesh. The flys and bugs get drawn into the helmet vents and really irritate me.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Stop sweat,


Seriously I sweat like a pig with just a lid, hate to think how bad it would be with a hat under there as well


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jun 2019)

I often wear a baseball cap for cycling. I find the peak just about right for keeping the worst of the flies and rain out of my eyes. Just need one for my mouth, sick of swallowing/inhaling bugs!


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jun 2019)

One can provide all sorts of justifications, but the cap is a long cycling tradition and predates helmets.

One is deemed a cycling aficionado if one wears a cap.


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Jun 2019)

I do a lot of cycling photography. Although I wear a helmet when I am riding point to point, when I am pedalling into frame in a photo I wear a cycling cap for the aesthetics. It just looks better. I keep a couple of caps, in different colours, in my camera bag. The hard thing is to find ones without a lot of obvious branding.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2019)

Keeps the sarnies safe


----------



## si_c (25 Jun 2019)

I wear one to keep the sun off my head, folds down much better than a baseball cap and I can keep it in my pocket. I don't wear a lid though.


----------



## wonderloaf (25 Jun 2019)

Next question: peak up or peak down?


----------



## greenmark (25 Jun 2019)

because it is easier to wear them under than above the helmets.


----------



## Globalti (25 Jun 2019)

I have tried caps but the peak forces me to raise my head a tiny bit more, which gives me neck-ache. So I stick with a buff, which does all the other jobs. In winter it keeps my head warm and in summer cool because a thin damp piece of cloth is a better evaporator than just skin. It prevents sweat from dripping and keeps my helmet fresh and keeps insects off my scalp.

But yes, for many cyclists a cycling helmet is a badge. Cycling helmets are different from baseball caps in that they are shaped to grip your head and the peak is much smaller. Oh and they don't have a button on top.


----------



## iandg (25 Jun 2019)

Prevents 'helmet hair'


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> But yes, for many cyclists a cycling helmet is a badge. Cycling helmets are different from baseball caps in that they are shaped to grip your head and the peak is much smaller. Oh and they don't have a button on top.


Don't you mean caps?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Jun 2019)

I wear the cap but not the helmet.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2019)

It improves airflow, which of course either makes you go faster or use less energy.

Now a bigger question, why do people wear legging's under baggy shorts, that is just plain silly.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> I do a lot of cycling photography. Although I wear a helmet when I am riding point to point, when I am pedalling into frame in a photo I wear a cycling cap for the aesthetics. It just looks better. I keep a couple of caps, in different colours, in my camera bag. The hard thing is to find ones without a lot of obvious branding.


Confused by this - maybe too early for my brain to have kicked in - you photograph yourself riding your bike?

Great original question OP.


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jun 2019)

Thank goodness I have hair at 56. Saves me a bundle on cycling caps! 

They should start a "do you have hair" thread! 

Both of us 56 and happy to have hair.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> It improves airflow, which of course either makes you go faster or use less energy..l.



Untrue I am afraid. The team at TrainerRoad did tests in an air tunnel and peaks act as a mini snow plough and have a negative effect on your aero efficiency. 

You just look cool. Slow cool.


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Confused by this - maybe too early for my brain to have kicked in - you photograph yourself riding your bike?
> 
> Great original question OP.


I certainly do. It takes a bit of a knack but then photography is how I make my living. Lately I’ve been combining business with pleasure, bringing along my tripod, camera bodies and lenses on my morning rides. Slower going, but good exercise on the hills!

You can see the images here: https://www.instagram.com/roffsmith/


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2019)

Never worn a cycling cap in my life. Even on cold, wet days my head is warm enough with just a helmet. On a warm day I'd hate to wear a cap underneath
It's just a style affectation and I've already got plenty of that


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> I certainly do. It takes a bit of a knack but then photography is how I make my living. Lately I’ve been combining business with pleasure, bringing along my tripod, camera bodies and lenses on my morning rides. Slower going, but good exercise on the hills!
> 
> You can see the images here: https://www.instagram.com/roffsmith/


Thanks for the reply and confirming my belief that there are few stupid questions, for thanks to it I had the nice surprise of your pics. Thanks. I recommend your link to others.


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the reply and confirming my belief that there are few stupid questions, for thanks to it I had the nice surprise of your pics. Thanks. I recommend your link to others.


Thank you! I am glad you liked the pics. I work quite hard at at.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jun 2019)

I wear one if its a little cold but not cold enough for winter kit . Heading out early morning but planning to be out all day is a good reason to take a cap along as you can take it off and easily store it when the sun warms up the day .


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

We seem to be going off topic, I can understand wearing a cap, or a helmet, but both?


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Never worn a cycling cap in my life. Even on cold, wet days my head is warm enough with just a helmet. On a warm day I'd hate to wear a cap underneath
> *It's just a style affectation and I've already got plenty of that*



You certainly have Nickyboy.


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jun 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> I certainly do. It takes a bit of a knack but then photography is how I make my living. Lately I’ve been combining business with pleasure, bringing along my tripod, camera bodies and lenses on my morning rides. Slower going, but good exercise on the hills!
> 
> You can see the images here: https://www.instagram.com/roffsmith/




Ever make videos? 





I carry a little point and shoot camera, $80. Actually takes pretty decent pics. I like to take pics on the fly. Many people appreciate the pics as I post them on my blog. Taken some decent on the bike pics.


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Jun 2019)

I’ve always been a stills photographer. On the subject of caps, they really are a visual improvement over helmets. I am now on the prowl for more different coloured ones.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Seriously I sweat like a pig with just a lid, hate to think how bad it would be with a hat under there as well



Although you sweat the hat soaks it all up rather than running into your eyes.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Although you sweat the hat soaks it all up rather than running into your eyes.


I've clearly got the wrong kind of cap then


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've clearly got the wrong kind of cap then



You need one of these.


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Jun 2019)

mainly helps to keep rain out of the eyes or off the glasses but as has been said, also to help keep warm/cool depending on the weather gods. I don't wear a peaked helmet.

plus I like them, whether under the helmet or not, which is probably the best reason to.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Untrue I am afraid. The team at TrainerRoad did tests in an air tunnel and peaks act as a mini snow plough and have a negative effect on your aero efficiency.
> 
> You just look cool. Slow cool.



I really should have added the smiley on that post.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Jun 2019)

wonderloaf said:


> Next question: peak up or peak down?


Peak down when riding into the sun or rain, peak up when not. Peak down puts strain on your neck and reduces forward visibility but, it is necessary when it is necessary. 

Baseball cap doesn't work. The peak is too long and can't be flipped up. It can't be turned around either then it catches on the neck.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jun 2019)

Mine is a gore cycling cap and keeps my head dry if its raining, warm if its cold, sun and sweat out of my eyes. A fashion accessory and a cycling aid.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

bluezelos said:


> Is it a fashion statement, or is it as a cycling aid?



The cap absorbs sweat in summer and stops it running in to my eyes. Keeps head warm in winter. Shades eyes from sun and keeps out rain. Great bit of kit.


----------



## Hicky (25 Jun 2019)

Cool innit


----------



## dodgy (25 Jun 2019)

I don't wear a cap under my helmet, preferring a buff fashioned into 'il pirata' style, this way you get a kind of pony tail effect at the back that wicks the moisture away from your head and dries. Keeps you comfortable in the sun, stops sweat dripping into your eyes, and is insulation in cold weather.

I have LOTS of buffs (or cheap knock offs)


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> I have tried caps but the peak forces me to raise my head a tiny bit more, which gives me neck-ache.



I once had this problem with a new helmet as I hadn't noticed the detachable peak. Took weeks to work out why I suddenly had neck ache. Removing the peak solved the problem.

With the cap I find wearing it slightly pulled down the back of my head raises it sufficiently out of my eyeline to avoid neck ache.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jun 2019)

The only reason i bought one of these is because in the summer insects get under my helmet and although a bit sweaty it works a treat.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Deckra-C...et-Windstopper-Cap/192787875433?ssPageName=ST


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The cap absorbs sweat in summer and stops it running in to my eyes. Keeps head warm in winter. Shades eyes from sun and keeps out rain. Great bit of kit.


but doesn't it then get seriously nasty and smelly? And I had the idea that many, being essentially cheapo products, don't take well to washing.

Sorry - not convinced - much prefer headbands - pretty much a must when it's at all hot.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I once had this problem with a new helmet as I hadn't noticed the detachable peak. Took weeks to work out why I suddenly had neck ache. Removing the peak solved the problem.
> 
> With the cap I find wearing it slightly pulled down the back of my head raises it sufficiently out of my eyeline to avoid neck ache.


Cycling caps have flippable peaks to avoid exactly this problem but still gives you the option for shielding when needed.


----------



## wonderloaf (25 Jun 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Peak down when riding into the sun or rain, peak up when not. Peak down puts strain on your neck and reduces forward visibility but, it is necessary when it is necessary.
> 
> Baseball cap doesn't work. The peak is too long and can't be flipped up. It can't be turned around either then it catches on the neck.[/QUOTE
> In the hot weather with the peak up it creates a convenient gutter for the sweat from my bald-ish head to run off to the side, rather than into my eyes!
> Rain or shine I don't go out without a cap as they're so useful.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Cycling caps have flippable peaks to avoid exactly this problem but still gives you the option for shielding when needed.


Same for me, I wear a cap under the helmet, often with the peak up. I only have it down either in bright sun or rain.


----------



## nickAKA (25 Jun 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Stop sweat, stops sunburn, keeps rain of your face, keeps you warm.



keeps the hair out of my eyes (see avatar )


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jun 2019)

Raining peak down, sunny peak up. Always wear one on the road bike. Was riding in a MTB endurance race at the weekend with a lid with a peak, and was dripping sweat despite the towelling band in the helmet. Don't get this on the road bike with a cap on even when racing. Oh and for the record I ain't a baldie.


----------



## pclay (25 Jun 2019)

without a cap, sweat drips into my glasses, and i have to take my glasses off at some point. With a cap, it soaks up all the sweat, so I can keep my glasses on.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

I must have the wrong type of cap, I still get sweat in my eyes made even worse by the fact my head heats up a lot more


----------



## kapelmuur (25 Jun 2019)

I'm a fan of the team jerseys of my youth (1960s/70s) and I have a small collection of retro jerseys. Where possible I have the matching cap.

When I rode the Eroica Britannia I went to a lot of trouble to look like the 1973 TdF winner, Luis Ocana. Correct coloured bike, Bic jersey and cap. Much to my disappointment no-one among the thousands in the event noticed, even another rider in a Bic jersey who asked to have a photo with me. When I asked him whether he was also a tribute to Ocana he just looked blank.


----------



## simongt (25 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Seriously I sweat like a pig with just a lid, hate to think how bad it would be with a hat under there as well


But also, if you wear a hat under a lid, it stops the inside of the lid getting all manky from sweat, hair gel etc., etc.. Much easier to wash a cap than trying to get the inside of a lid clean.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

simongt said:


> But also, if you wear a hat under a lid, it stops the inside of the lid getting all manky from sweat, hair gel etc., etc.. Much easier to wash a cap than trying to get the inside of a lid clean.


Why would you wear hair gel? I cannot think of a reason this side of hell where I would wear hair gel


----------



## kapelmuur (25 Jun 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> I certainly do. It takes a bit of a knack but then photography is how I make my living. Lately I’ve been combining business with pleasure, bringing along my tripod, camera bodies and lenses on my morning rides. Slower going, but good exercise on the hills!
> 
> You can see the images here: https://www.instagram.com/roffsmith/



I'm wishing I hadn't clicked the link, now feeling ashamed about the amateurish pics I take with my phone.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2019)

I haven't work a proper cycling cap, for ages under a helmet
I do wear 'skull-caps' though


----------



## simongt (25 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Why would you wear hair gel?


I don't and never have. Did do Brylcreem back in the day though, but hair gel, never in a million years. I just made a bit of a sweeping assumption based on the youth of today when hair gel is the thing to use - !


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jun 2019)

I missed the bit about 'under a helmet' until after I made my post. To avoid confusion, I don't wear a helmet, but wear a baseball cap if I need protection from the sun (baldy!), or to keep the sun/rain/bugs out of my eyes. In winter when it gets cold I will wear a fleece hat. The position/tilt of the baseball cap is infinitely adjustable to achieve a good balance between optimum shielding and head angle/neck comfort.

I have no interest in achieving 'The Look' so don't care what other people think or wear. As it happens, by lucky chance, I do look amazing....


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Never worn a cycling cap in my life. Even on cold, wet days my head is warm enough with just a helmet. On a warm day I'd hate to wear a cap underneath
> It's just a style affectation and I've already got plenty of that


A liner of some sort might have helped prevent that wasp sting on the last Llandudno ride!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Jun 2019)

Gave up on wearing a casquette (to give it its poncy french name) after finding out that when descending at a decent lick, the peak creates enough lift to pull the helmet off, with only the chinstrap keeping it from flying off…


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Jun 2019)

simongt said:


> I don't and never have. Did do Brylcreem back in the day though, but hair gel, never in a million years. I just made a bit of a sweeping assumption based on the youth of today when hair gel is the thing to use - !


The cat is out of the bag. Can't bolt the stable door now.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Jun 2019)

I use one to keep sweat off my eyes as it has a band around the front that absorbs the sweat. However sometimes towards then of my ride, the sweat band is saturated and the sweat then trickles down the helmet and falls off in front of my eyes.

Better to wear a McEnroe style head band, no?


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jun 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Cycling caps have flippable peaks to avoid exactly this problem but still gives you the option for shielding when needed.



Yeah I know but I've never really got in to that. No idea why!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> but doesn't it then get seriously nasty and smelly? And I had the idea that many, being essentially cheapo products, don't take well to washing.
> 
> Sorry - not convinced - much prefer headbands - pretty much a must when it's at all hot.



Oh yes they definitely can smell and I've had cheap ones which smell very bad and don't wash well.

My club does caps for around £15. I've had two for three or so years. Worn on every ride and washed after every ride. Still as good as new though the colour is a little bleached. That's after 200+ washes each.


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Jun 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm wishing I hadn't clicked the link, now feeling ashamed about the amateurish pics I take with my phone.


Don’t be - I do this sort of thing for a living and even so it takes a lot of time and effort and planning. It’s fun but it’s hard work too.


----------



## hoopdriver (25 Jun 2019)

alecstilleyedye said:


> Gave up on wearing a casquette (to give it its poncy french name) after finding out that when descending at a decent lick, the peak creates enough lift to pull the helmet off, with only the chinstrap keeping it from flying off…


Yikes!

Oh, and thanks for the revealing the pondcy French name. Can’t wait to use it...


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

Lots of poncy French names in cycling, and some not so poncy. Funny that.


----------



## johnblack (25 Jun 2019)

Wear one most of the year bar summer as my head just over heats. I also have a problem with the sizing, quite a few tend to be too small for my over sized melon.

While we are on the subject of peaks, I am never able to justify wearing a helmet with a peak, even on my MTB, just looks wrong.


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

I always wear a cap and sometimes a helmet (over the cap) Sans helmet, the cap keeps my bonce warm, or dry, or stops sun burn/stroke, or mops sweat, or is used as a carrier to stick my gloves etc in on cake stops... and even - on some occasions - acts as a scoop to pour water over myself. The cap's peak is invaluable for shading the eyes. On the occasions I wear a helmet, the cap makes it more comfortable... bearable actually.

I would not ride without a cap.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Lots of poncy French names in cycling, and some not so poncy. Funny that.


yes - wouldn't dream of using any myself, but think we should invent a few more - with definitions.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Jun 2019)

you wouldn’t want to know what other uses the pros have had for them


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

alecstilleyedye said:


> you wouldn’t want to know what other uses the pros have had for them



Oh but I think I do know


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Jun 2019)

iandg said:


> Prevents 'helmet hair'
> 
> View attachment 472479


This deserves a whole thread to itself. Helmet hair photos.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2019)

Ever tried wearing a cycling cap on the outside of a helmet?


----------



## johnblack (25 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Ever tried wearing a cycling cap on the outside of a helmet?


You'd look like a jockey


----------



## yello (25 Jun 2019)

johnblack said:


> You'd look like a jockey



and that's being polite


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2019)

I just think that cycling caps look good. Especially on some cyclists---





Even when worn the wrong way round--


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2019)

Why would anyone wear a helmet over their cap?


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> Why would anyone where a helmet over their cap?



Safe sex?


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jun 2019)

Cycle caps can also be badges of honour and you can only get them if you take part in certain rides. Transcontinental Race, for example.


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Jun 2019)

mustang1 said:


> I use one to keep sweat off my eyes as it has a band around the front that absorbs the sweat. However sometimes towards then of my ride, the sweat band is saturated and the sweat then trickles down the helmet and falls off in front of my eyes.
> 
> Better to wear a McEnroe style head band, no?



No

Unless you have a crazy perm


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Jun 2019)

Does anyone remember Mr Motivator from the 80s?

I have headband insecurities.


----------



## Aravis (27 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> I just think that cycling caps look good. Especially on some cyclists---
> View attachment 472585
> 
> Even when worn the wrong way round--
> View attachment 472586


A famous image, that. Carefully trimmed to make it look like the moment Thévenet caught and passed Merckx on Pra-Loup.

Take a wider view, and you get a different picture. The rider in front is Raymond Delisle:






You have to be careful wearing a cap back to front. Tan lines may look cool on the upper arms, but not on the forehead.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Lots of poncy French names in cycling, and some not so poncy. Funny that.



Poncé surely?


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2019)

mais oui, certes.


----------



## simongt (27 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Lots of poncy French names in cycling


Not 'poncy', it's the natural French sense of style & elan - !


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2019)

simongt said:


> Not 'poncy', it's the natural French sense of style & elan - !



Talking of which, are big noses aerodynamic?


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2019)

When positioned correctly.


----------



## KneesUp (27 Jun 2019)

Because the cap doesn't fit over the helmet?

(that has to be a TMN, but I'm not reading 6 pages of this drivel to check!)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Talking of which, are big noses aerodynamic?



They will help you win the photo finish by a nose


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Talking of which, are big noses aerodynamic?





YukonBoy said:


> They will help you win the photo finish by a nose


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Talking of which, are big noses aerodynamic?


Yes! 

And bald heads are hairodynamic……


----------



## Gasman (29 Jun 2019)

Rules 35 (and 22)


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> And bald heads are hairodynamic……



It's a shame my beard counters that effect.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2019)

I have one lid with a visor, and one ( the same design ) I use without a visor ( if the weather is gash ) I ride with a cotton cycle cap under the visorless one, to absorb sweat, and shield from any sun that comes out:


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (8 Aug 2019)

I've had skin cancer - I like to keep the sun off and the sun cream just ends up cacking everything up.


----------



## Timtrain (8 Aug 2019)

For me personally, I wear a cap under my helmet for the simple reason of being a baldy it’s keeps the sweat out my eyes.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Stop sweat, stops sunburn, keeps rain of your face, keeps you warm.


My scalp became itchy while I was in France, enjoying not just the big Alpine climbs, but the European heatwave. It took a while before I realised why: I'd become sunburned on the scalp, because just before leaving Australia, I'd had my hair cut fairly short for a summer style, and so the sun was getting through to the scalp.


----------



## HLaB (10 Aug 2019)

I don't like a cap on higher intensity rides but on slower rides I like the extra heat, they give, the extra protection from the weather, avoiding helmet hair and the ability the peak has to block out lights (sun light/ car lights).


----------



## recumbentpanda (10 Aug 2019)

The answer to the OPs question is obvious, especially in today’s weather - to stop them blowing off!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> It's a shame my beard counters that effect.



Snap!


----------

